# Kaufberatung AMD 3200+



## Zulou (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nach 2 Jahren ist mein PC nun doch etwas zu langsam geworden.
Nun habe ich mir mal Komponenten zusammengesucht, die von diversen Tests als gut befunden worden sind.
1) Sind diese Komponenten kompatibel zueinander?
2) Wo gibt es noch Tipps im WEB zum PC zusammenbau?
3) Sollte ich irgendeine Komponente gegen eine Andere tauschen?

-ATX MIDI-Tower mit 350W PFC Netzteil 
-Mainboard: Asus K8V Mainboard, Sockel 754, VIA K8T 800 Chipsatz 
-CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ mit 1024KB Cache, gekühlt mit einem Arctic Cooling   
  Silencer 64 CPU-Kühler 
-Speicher: 2 x 512MB DDR 400/PC 3200 von Infineon
-Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint SV 160 4N 
-DVD-Brenner: LG GSA-4082B 
-Grafikkarte: MSI FX5900 XT-VTD 128 

Danke


----------



## Goofman (7. Juni 2004)

Hi

Hol dir ein Chieftechgehäuse + ein Enermaxnetzteil (353Watt mit Poti regelbar)
Wenn's für's Chieftech nicht reicht, dann wenigstens ein gutes Netzteil und kein NonameNT, denn die bringen meist nicht das, was ihre Leistungsdaten versprechen.
Kannst auch ein Zalman mit 400Watt nehmen (das is schön leise, kostet aber auch...)

Graka würd ich ne Radeon9800Pro nehmen. Die is schneller.



Mainboard okay
RAM okay
Brenner okay
Platte okay, aber ne Seagate wäre besser

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Mfg Niky


----------



## danielmueller (8. Juni 2004)

Naja im großen und ganzen kann ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen jedoch finde ich nicht das die Festplatte eine schlecht Wahl ist. Ich persönliche hat Probleme mit meiner letzten Seagate und habe seitdem nur noch Samsung und muss sagen top. Ist aber denke ich mal auch wieder Ansichtssache.


----------



## Goofman (8. Juni 2004)

Naja das mit der  Festplatte is so ne Sache:
Ich hab selber zur Zeit 5 * 160GB Samsungplatten (Davon 3 1604) und hab jetzt leider schon 2 mal die ganzen Daten einer HDD verloren...
Ich kann nur vermuten woran es gelegen haben könnte, aber sie funktionieren immer noch top. 

1. mal lag die Platte ausserhalb vom Rechner -> daneben lag leider der Trafo meiner Wechselplatte -> alles weg (Okay war ich selber schuld)

2. mal Daten auf Platte kopiert -> PC runtergefahren und neu gestartet -> alles auf der 2ten Partition (130GB) weg (keine Ahnung warum)

Deshalb hab ich die Seagate vorgeschlagen, die wir auch bei uns im Geschäft verwenden und hatten (noch) keine Probleme damit...

Mfg Niky


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (10. Juni 2004)

Maxtor, Seagate und Samsung tun sich recht wenig, wobei ich persönlich genau diese Reihenfolge bevorzuge.

Der Rest ist OK, bzw. GraKa ist Geschmacksache.

Würde Dir eher eine 5700 mit 256MB empfehlen. Ist schneller getaktet, hat mehr Speicher und ist zudem 50-60€ preiswerter.

Dürfte alles zusammen je nach Händler zwischen 949,-€ und 999,-€ liegen.

MfG
Mc Fly


----------

